# Strap storage



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

So since getting into watches I have accumulated quite a few straps, bracelets and the odd tool along the way. At the moment the straps are just getting thrown into this tin I had spare but they are outgrowing the tin rapidly! All my watches are put away neatly in watch boxes, the boxes they came with are stored out of the way in the loft which just leaves a spaghetti junction of straps in a tin which is not ideal. A bigger box may be a start but was wondering if they are any tidy ideas you lot may have come up with for storing natos and bracelets and any other bits of odds and ends?


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

This is my starter kit, the self sealing bags for disposal of the COVID home test kits are great for keeping straps clean and tidy too.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Mini chest of drawers for not much money out of Ikea does the trick.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Buy watches without straps locally on eBay etc, match them up with nice photos, sell as "sold as seen" back onto ebay.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Both good suggestions, the tool box type could just be shoved somewhere when not in use while the wooden draws would be a more permanent fixture somewhere. Definitely need something though as my straps are multiplying at the moment!



SolaVeritate said:


> Buy watches without straps locally on eBay etc, match them up with nice photos, sell as "sold as seen" back onto ebay.


 Not sure what you mean here.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Mine are all just cheucked in a box, but I have often contemplated whether this (or similar) is the obvious best solution:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Organiser-Electronics-Accessories-Organizer-Universal-Black/dp/B07JDZT62T/ref=asc_df_B07JDZT62T/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=344270444557&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14455767210044948535&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9044881&hvtargid=pla-729508612550&psc=1










https://www.amazon.co.uk/OrgaWise-Accessories-Electronics-Organiser-Charging/dp/B08L3392PH/ref=asc_df_B08L3392PH/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=463261066018&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14455767210044948535&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9044881&hvtargid=pla-1014212327410&psc=1


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I've got two watch rolls from Dan Henry watches I purchased that I use for my straps. The watches weren't great and have long since been moved on but the rolls are awesome for strap keeping. Can hold like 40 straps each!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Roxyben said:


> So since getting into watches I have accumulated quite a few straps, bracelets and the odd tool along the way. At the moment the straps are just getting thrown into this tin I had spare but they are outgrowing the tin rapidly! All my watches are put away neatly in watch boxes, the boxes they came with are stored out of the way in the loft which just leaves a spaghetti junction of straps in a tin which is not ideal. A bigger box may be a start but was wondering if they are any tidy ideas you lot may have come up with for storing natos and bracelets and any other bits of odds and ends?


 I use a bread bin with a lid, but I do keep several straps in those cellophane sleeves they come with, and use ziplock bags to pair many of my two-piece straps, but inevitably when I am looking for a strap, I tip the lot out on the bed!

I keep spring bars and tools and my bench knife in a little tin with spare buckles.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

@Jet JetskiBet you have 100s of NATO's....or planning on it having a bread bin!


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Not sure what you mean here.


 I read your question wrong


----------



## chulyquang (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Always interested to hear how everyone stores their additional straps.

About 50% of my watches are on their original straps, if I change a strap the original one is stored back in its box. I use a travel wash bag to store my straps and each strap is put in a plastic bag. Bought a load of them from Cousins.



Cheers


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

chulyquang said:


>


 Well posh that one!



Raymond Spanks said:


> Always interested to hear how everyone stores their additional straps.
> 
> About 50% of my watches are on their original straps, if I change a strap the original one is stored back in its box. I use a travel wash bag to store my straps and each strap is put in a plastic bag. Bought a load of them from Cousins.
> 
> ...


 Yes most of mine are on the original straps also. Like @Jet Jetskiand me you also tip onto the bed! Although yours have fell out rather neatly! The wash bag is a good idea though.


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Need to get a bigger wash bag really. Keep my watch boxes in the wardrobe so just easy to put on the bed. Cheers


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Raymond Spanks said:


> Always interested to hear how everyone stores their additional straps.
> 
> About 50% of my watches are on their original straps, if I change a strap the original one is stored back in its box. I use a travel wash bag to store my straps and each strap is put in a plastic bag. Bought a load of them from Cousins.
> 
> ...


 This is exactly how I store my watch straps! The tools to change and adjust straps are just loose in my bag. But the straps/links and spring bars are in zip lock bags.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Roxyben said:


> @Jet JetskiBet you have 100s of NATO's....or planning on it having a bread bin!


 One piece straps are well represented, a heat-sealed 22mm from miltat is on the way, no idea where it will fit ...


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Saw this:

https://www.thetimebum.com/2021/09/vario-watch-strap-roll.html

And remembered this thread.










£21 for a 30 strap roll.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Bricey said:


> Saw this:
> 
> https://www.thetimebum.com/2021/09/vario-watch-strap-roll.html
> 
> ...


 Thanks will take a look.


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

I spent months looking for a strap storage box i liked, then came across this, really like it but may have to get a second as ive got as many straps and bits again in tins and boxes.


----------



## bearking303 (Jun 9, 2021)

The way I store my straps is just a mess and feeling so embarrassed after seeing how tidy you guys are :shothead:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Under £8.00 from Etsy,can't go wrong.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Bought a bit of a solution for all my bits and bobs today. Was £7 from wilkos and is a much better solution to the mess that all my straps and bits were in before. Pretty pleased with it. Just shove it in the wardrobe out of the way when not in use.


----------

